
Show HN: Gmail Add-on - amitagarwal
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/email_studio_for_gmail/60106804857
======
amitagarwal
Email Studio adds power tools to Gmail including Mail Merge, Email Scheduler
for sending emails later, Auto Responder for sending smart auto-replies and
Email Forwarder for auto-forwarding emails to another address.

Download:
[https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/email_studio_for_g...](https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/email_studio_for_gmail/60106804857)

Source code: [https://github.com/labnol/email-studio-gmail-
addon](https://github.com/labnol/email-studio-gmail-addon)

Video Tour:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9-480xTEOc&list=PLIO7o3VwD0...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9-480xTEOc&list=PLIO7o3VwD0X9YzFBvnnWQ5C3LksjHeWwq)

